# Parking Lot Haunted House!!



## Manestra (Sep 7, 2017)

I run a business in Charlotte NC, and I am interested in someone coming to set up a haunted house in the parking lot! I was wondering if anyone could point me in a direction of some companies who might help me accomplish my idea! Thanks in advance!


----------

